# Window sash bits



## Jason (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey guys, does anyone have a company that carries a good window sash bit set with two bits instead of one? Also, maybe a bit that routs the 7 degree angle for the double hung sashes? I'd appreciate any help. Thanks.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jason

CMT makes a great set 

CMT Window Sash Router Bit Set

http://www.amazon.com/s/qid=1245707...ch-alias=tools&field-keywords=window sash bit
http://www.amazon.com/55-801-Shank-...RBD4/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1245707642&sr=1-3

==========


Jason said:


> Hey guys, does anyone have a company that carries a good window sash bit set with two bits instead of one? Also, maybe a bit that routs the 7 degree angle for the double hung sashes? I'd appreciate any help. Thanks.


----------



## Keith C (Jan 23, 2012)

For the 7 degree bevel, I actually set the table saw to about 10 degrees and it worked great on the one window I did. Sadly, I had cut that part square, forgetting about the bevel and the fact that it juts out a bit further than the stiles so glued a piece on with the bevel. Worked great.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, Keith; missed you!
I agree on the 7 vs 10 deg. thing. 10 deg. gives slightly better runoff, here on the Coast. But yeh, pick one or the other and standardize with it.


----------

